# MXL finally done



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I put some pix in the Sticky thread. Just did a 5 mile spin this AM looking to get out this afternoon--its a cool spell, 103 degrees at my house in North Scottsdale, which actually isn't too bad. Yeah I could go another cm bigger but its OK, and I ain't letting go unless another one falls from heaven. I have the Campy Telekom one to finish in MA, but something cool has happened in my neighborhood. I built out a nice Serotta for a neighbor and now I have a waiting list of builds for other neighbors and friends!! Happy to do it, but haven't had time to get back to the Merckx, but at least I have this one to ride. I am pleased with the look of it, even though its a bit of a hodge podge with Shimano ultegra and DA and Cinelli bars and stem.

b21


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Barry,

I am posting this from Beautiful downtown Madras ( not really downtown, but close to town), Oregon.

Very nice bike indeed. Very nice, all things considered!!  

I went out for a spin this afternoon in Sisters on my CX bike, it was ONLY about 1000 degrees at the time.

Enjoy the MXL, I sure love mine.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I thought Madras was in India. Did you take a wrong turn? :blush2: 

Was a chilly 105 in Scottsdale, the riding was great!! I enjoyed the MXL a lot, but found myself gravitating back to the Strong (it's great to have choices tho)

b21


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> I thought Madras was in India. Did you take a wrong turn? :blush2:
> 
> Was a chilly 105 in Scottsdale, the riding was great!! I enjoyed the MXL a lot, but found myself gravitating back to the Strong (it's great to have choices tho)
> 
> b21


Fortunately I love Indian food!

No, Madras, Oregon.

Went for lunch with the family today at Deschutes Brewing Company in Bend. I got high fives from the waiter when he spied the circular pattern of cuts on my thigh from the chainwheel gashing me as I went down on a washboard gravel road up in the hills this morning. 

I was on my Curtlo and couldn't slow down or stop when Momma deer and her two babies came out of the bush.

Ah well, the folks at Deschutes seemingly understand biking.

Tomorrow, Klamath Falls.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Hopefully*



toomanybikes said:


> Fortunately I love Indian food!
> 
> No, Madras, Oregon.
> 
> ...


the deer were unhurt!! Better you than a hummer from their perspective. Hope your injury doesn't slow you down-local brew always speeds healing in my experience tho.

b21


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*you should have gone fishing*

Madras

man Deschutes river one way, Metolius another, Crooked another

high desert heat, better a$$ deep in a river than on the roads.

hope the trip is well.

K-Falls?
go fishing. Williamson or Wood Rivers BIG RAINBOWS


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> Madras
> 
> man Deschutes river one way, Metolius another, Crooked another
> 
> ...


I love that high desert heat.

We spent a little over a week out on the coast in Oregon and then into Seattle, boy did it feel good when we stopped at a rest stop just before driving into Leavenworth, Washington.

Back in the interior desert and the heat and the pine.

The heat felt good and the smell was like being home.

I like the coast but give me the heat.


----------

